# Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN Disconnecting



## safoster88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I recently bought a new laptop about 9 months ago, the Acer 5739g.

This laptop is absolutely amazing and I've loved every second of it, but over the last few months I have being having a re-occurring issue and it has really being doing my head in. I have searched the internet for answers already but to no avail. My router is a netgear d834g, and it's also brilliant I've never had issues with that either.

I'll try my best to explain the issue, randomly I will "lose connection" to the internet, however, hamachi connection is still working, and I can ping and chat with others, also I can still connect to the router with no issues, yet no web pages will load or ping. my gmail notifier times out also. Tracert returns "request timed out". I know the internet still works fine because on my desktop computer there's no problem whatsoever with my connection.

I have tried updating to the latest drivers to no avail, it doesn't make a difference, I have tried setting my adapter power settings to never shut off on sleep etc, I am seriously pulling my hair out here, and its becoming more persistent and frequent. If I put my laptop to sleep and back awake again the internet will work again for a short amount of time, but if I reset the adapter itself it makes no difference, and if I restart completely it works for quite a while before it starts being an arsehole and making my life a misery again.

Thank you very much for you patience and I really hope you can help, becoming suicidal here.


----------



## safoster88 (Jul 23, 2010)

no ideas guys? should I send it back for repair as it's under guarantee? I'm just not keen on sending it back if its something I can solve myself.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Let's start off with this............ From your wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## safoster88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for the response! I appreciate it.

I've attached the image you requested. I hope it helps!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing your router's Channel to 1, see if it helps, if not try Channel 6.

I would also advise for you to download the latest firmware of your router from the manufacturer's site then upload/install using a wired connection.


----------

